
Show HN: Create React Native Apps with TypeScript and Ignite - ascorbic
https://github.com/aerian-studios/ignite-typescript-boilerplate
======
hooksfordays
Mostly off topic, but has anybody been able to get hot reload working with
TypeScript and React Native? I’m not sure if I screwed something up along the
way in my set up when I made the switch about 8 months ago, but I feel like
hot reload worked for a bit, and then stopped. Or maybe, my memory is just
overlapping between having hot reload with plain JS and not at all with
TypeScript

~~~
ascorbic
Try the linked project. That has hot reloading working out of the box.

